# new guy,1966 murray monterey



## 1966Murray (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello guys thks for having me.I'm up in south central b.c. Canada.picked this Murray Monterey up last week,90$,probubly 25$ to much,but...........I was told its a 52,but according to the ser. #m06 ... ... its a 1966,no worries,its the same vintage as me.was looking on the net,trying to find some original ads,just to see the original look of the bike
gonna try to ad some pics,first 2 pretty much what it looked like when I brought it home,last 3,i have added from a donor bike,a seat,lights,rear fender reflector.pretty much gonna leave it as is now.not sure if you can see the stand in the first 2 pics,just wondering if it is correct for the bike or not??? thanks for having me,Darryl

Last pic is of a 48 Raleigh sports,using it for yard art.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 16, 2013)

Howdy Murray, welcome. That Monterrey is in good shape, I would have paid that much for it np..........anything American is scarcer then hens teeth up my way. But for goodness sake get that Raleigh out of the "yard art business"!  That would make a beautiful restoration.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice and my favorite brand is Murray. 


That one is actually from the 1980's and if you look at the Head Badge decal the year is on it like on my 1986 Monterey frame or some years a decal above the bottom bracket. As well as the Stem & pedals which were made by Wald who put the years on their parts from the 80's through the 90's.

Stem for example: F278 94 with the last two numbers are for 1994.


----------



## 1966Murray (Jun 17, 2013)

really?Mine,the serial # is actually hard stamped into the frame,to the left of the head badge.M06 005 020 says 1966 according to the murray site.Mine has no year on the headbadge,& am unable to see any markings on the stem.Does yours have the serial # hard stamped as well?the pedals have obviously been replaced at some point.any ideas what year did the Monterey started being produced?would be alot of patinafor a 27 yr old bike.the colour underneath is turquoise.would like to know more.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 17, 2013)

The Monterey name was around the early 1970's as a road bike until the beach cruiser thing started by some guys in California. Murray decided to have the name moved to them because Monterey is a real beach just like Westport is.

Mine has it stamped there too. I believe Murray reused their numbers or something like that by the 1980's. If you look at that head badge decal you will see Lawrenceburg TN which is where it's manufactured then look over the year will be there like on mine.
Picture of my 1986 head badge decal.
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j206/kngtmat/Boxed Bike/IMG_20120805_145649.jpg~original


Late 70's to early 80's Murray had a black sticker with the month & year above the bottom bracket but I guess a few years it was placed on the head badge decal until the late 80's. They then put a silver sticker located at the bottom bracket which had number starting with 502 used for those sold in Sears or to buy original replacement parts through sears along with the MO serial number stamped to the headtube as always.


Here is my frame as you can see the same stickers on it.
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j206/kngtmat/Boxed Bike/IMG_20120805_145616.jpg


----------

